# Remington 700



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys and thanks for any help in advance. I just came home from a deployment and I figure the best way to make use of the money I earned is to buy a new rifle. Particularly a Rem. 700. I am not sure which model to get and what would be a fair price. I am not new to fire arms and shot something similar in my old unit but it has been quite awhile. My wife just purchased an sps at Cabela's. I would prefer a short action in .308. I live in Pennsylvania and have gone to a few places to check out prices but nothing really caught my eye price wise. What would be a fair price and what is good scope to start out with? Not looking to get the most expensive thing out there. I have only used military equipment and I am hoping that knowledge will cross over to civilian use. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

snake-eyes88 said:


> Hi guys and thanks for any help in advance. I just came home from a deployment and I figure the best way to make use of the money I earned is to buy a new rifle. Particularly a Rem. 700. I am not sure which model to get and what would be a fair price. I am not new to fire arms and shot something similar in my old unit but it has been quite awhile. My wife just purchased an sps at Cabela's. I would prefer a short action in .308. I live in Pennsylvania and have gone to a few places to check out prices but nothing really caught my eye price wise. What would be a fair price and what is good scope to start out with? Not looking to get the most expensive thing out there. I have only used military equipment and I am hoping that knowledge will cross over to civilian use. Thanks again for all your help.


I have no useful information to give you. Just wanted to say thanks for your service, and agree with your conclusion that "the best way to make use of the money I earned is to buy a rifle."


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

snake-eyes88 said:


> Hi guys and thanks for any help in advance. I just came home from a deployment and I figure the best way to make use of the money I earned is to buy a new rifle. Particularly a Rem. 700. I am not sure which model to get and what would be a fair price. I am not new to fire arms and shot something similar in my old unit but it has been quite awhile. My wife just purchased an sps at Cabela's. I would prefer a short action in .308. I live in Pennsylvania and have gone to a few places to check out prices but nothing really caught my eye price wise. What would be a fair price and what is good scope to start out with? Not looking to get the most expensive thing out there. I have only used military equipment and I am hoping that knowledge will cross over to civilian use. Thanks again for all your help.


Hello, and I'd also like to say thanks for your service.

Remington 700s are not inexpensive firearms. I doubt you can find many (any?) on the rack at a gun shop or sporting retailer for less than about $700, and many versions will be higher than that. Here are some prices for various Remington .308 bolt-action rifles (not all of them are model 700s, so check closely) through an on-line seller called Buds Gun Shop:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...&ITATR_list[8]=&ITATR_list[9]=&ITATR_list[0]=

The first 3 on the list seem to be good values, but you'll have to add about $50-$100 to these prices if you get one shipped-in to a gun shop or pawn shop (if that is allowed in PA), to cover shipping and transfer fees. Most stores will charge $150-$200 more for these guns if they have them on the rack.

Have you considered a Savage Arms bolt-action in the same caliber? They are often a better value and offer some options the other manufacturers don't, like the Accu-Trigger for a safe, light, and fully-user-adjustable trigger mechanism. They aren't quite as sleek and "Tactical" as a Remington, but they are often just as accurate, out-of-the-box. Here are some of Bud's listings for Savage Arms:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...&ITATR_list[8]=&ITATR_list[9]=&ITATR_list[0]=

For an entry-level scope, the 3-9x Leupold Riflemen scopes carried at Walmart are fine, as are the 3-9x Nikons in the same showcase. For around $200, my pick would be a Burris FullField II 3-9x with a Ballistic-Plex reticle. It has multiple aiming points for longer distance shooting, and is the least expensive QUALITY scope with this option, in my opinion. If you can't find one at a local sporting/gun shop, just order it online from www.Riflescopes.com (also known as www.SWFA.com). Great folks to deal with.

Here is a link to the Burris at SWFA:
http://swfa.com/Burris-3-9x40-Fullfield-II-Rifle-Scope-P7932.aspx
It is available in several different finishes; I just picked the Matte for an example. Click on the Elk-in-the-crosshairs picture on the right side to see a closeup of the reticle with the multiple aiming points.

I have no connection to any of these companies other than being a happy/satisfied customer. I currently own a older model 700 VS in .308, and use a slightly more expensive version of that Burris scope on another rifle.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Hello, and I'd also like to say thanks for your service.
> Have you considered a Savage Arms bolt-action in the same caliber? They are often a better value and offer some options the other manufacturers don't, like the Accu-Trigger for a safe, light, and fully-user-adjustable trigger mechanism. They aren't quite as sleek and "Tactical" as a Remington, but they are often just as accurate, out-of-the-box.


+1...I have had this same manufacturer recommended to me in lieu of a Remington. Quality is excellent, price is cheaper, and barrel interchangeability is much simpler. Just my .02, but, take a look at the Savage line.:smt023


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Guys. I am going to be looking into the savage brand of rifles. They look to be the better value. Again thank you for all your help.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Look at the Rugers too. My M77 is a dead-accurate, reasonable price-wise, and all over.

Jeff


----------



## kyhareraiser (Jun 30, 2009)

i have a remington 700 adp in the 308 cal .and it's one sweet shooter.. likes the 165 gr bullets


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I went to Cabella's yesterday and got to handle a few Remington 700 rifles. Oddly enough I also looked the Ruger line of rifles as well and really liked what I saw. I am now just trying to decide which I liked more. I am leaning towards the M77. I just haven't picked a caliber yet. I like .308 but what would you guys recommend? I'm not doing any hunting with it. I do however would like to keep my range at about 1400 meters give or take about 100 meters. I haven't crunched any numbers yet. Next time I am at Cabella's I'll write down the info for a few calibers and post my results along with any info I find on the rifles.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

jdeere9750 said:


> I have no useful information to give you. Just wanted to say thanks for your service, and agree with your conclusion that "the best way to make use of the money I earned is to buy a rifle."


+1:smt1099


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Oooo-rah & welcome back home. Take a look at the howa model 1500 bolt action with a synthetic stock (new or used). Mount a fixed 4x high end "simmons" scope on the rifle with leupold / burris dual-dove tail bases & low rings. 

Hint: The total cost of the optical system should equal or exceed the price of the rifle.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

First of all, i would recommend a remington 700 100%. They're pretty good out of the box and allow you to slowly build them up into great tack driver and/or tactical rifles. Although unless you plan to mostly hunt with the gun, make sure that when your buying one that you get the Bull barrel. The bull barrel is thicker and therefore heavier but it makes the barrel stiffer which improves accuracy. Also, it takes a thicker barrel longer to heat up which improves accuracy when shooting rapidly. In the end, i would recommend going with a bull barrel remington 700 and then replacing the stock asap. The 700 barreled action is great but the stocks are horrible. If you replace it with a solid aftermarket stock such as a Mcmillan or an HS precision, it will help the accuracy of the rifle greatly since they are much stiffer and eliminate issues such as the stock flexing and hitting the barrel when fired (even if it is free floated). Good luck and enjoy your rifle.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

This thread was started over a year and a half ago.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

lol sorry, i didnt check the date on it. My bad.


----------

